# Travel Insurance



## alcam (Sep 15, 2021)

Usual apologies as this has been discussed previously .
Not bothered previously with insurance but now have a couple of medical conditions [physical , mental ones always been there] . Any advice/recommdendations regarding cover . Done usual price comparison sites quoted between £600-700 . Opened co-op bank account with view to upgrading to account with travel insurance . Only £15 per month but limited to 45 days . 
Co-op does seem a no brainer , despite time limitation . Can anyone improve on that ?
Cheers for any help


----------



## Jo001 (Sep 15, 2021)

Nationwide costs £13, you can upgrade for pre-existing conditions, over 70 and longer trips. Also covers breakdowns etc


----------



## Drover (Sep 15, 2021)

Jo001 said:


> Nationwide costs £13, you can upgrade for pre-existing conditions, over 70 and longer trips. Also covers breakdowns etc


This is no longer available to new customers,  unsure of date it begins though , but they have just announced it.


----------



## jagmanx (Sep 15, 2021)

Try..
Just travel (Avanti)
They offer annual multi-trip and single trip.
I got a quote of £1100.
6 months Canada/Usa 2 people.
Not bought it yet..planning 2022


----------



## 2cv (Sep 15, 2021)

I’ve used Allclear for many years. They paid out when we had to cut short a US trip when the pandemic started and at one tume were the only place that I could get cover.


----------



## alcam (Sep 15, 2021)

2cv said:


> I’ve used Allclear for many years. They paid out when we had to cut short a US trip when the pandemic started and at one tume were the only place that I could get cover.


Was insured with them and all good . Filled out an application a few hours ago and still searching for quotes !
Think I'll stick with co-op bank account , 45 nights is probably workable


----------



## TJBi (Sep 15, 2021)

Drover said:


> This is no longer available to new customers,  unsure of date it begins though , but they have just announced it.


Are you referring to FlexPlus (£13/month account fee as indicated by @Jo001) or Flexaccount (no fee)?


----------



## GeoffL (Sep 16, 2021)

TJBi said:


> Are you referring to FlexPlus (£13/month account fee as indicated by @Jo001) or Flexaccount (no fee)?


@Drover 's post had me worried as Jan and I have been thinking of switching to NW as their travel insurance seems better than what we get bundled with our current bank account. From the NW web page, it seems that FlexPlus is still good for over 70s provided you buy an age upgrade @ £65. Pre-existing conditions may or may not be acceptable and you'll need to buy a further upgrade (not sure of cost). Trips are limited to 31 days unless you buy yet another extension (again, not sure of cost). (clicky link)
However, the biggest 'gotchas' might be that you must be resident in UK, spend 6 months or more in UK and all trips must start and end in UK. I'll be checking the small print very carefully to see what constitutes a 'trip' as they might be able to wheedle out of paying up if (say) their definition of a 'trip' allows them to divide touring into a series of 'trips', none of which both start and end in UK. Also, since UK trips must be for 2 nights or more in pre-booked commercial accommodations, both wild camping and ad-hoc touring are specifically excluded.


----------



## Jo001 (Sep 16, 2021)

GeoffL said:


> as they might be able to wheedle out of paying up if (say) their definition of a 'trip' allows them to divide touring into a series of 'trips', none of which both start and end in UK.


We used the breakdown cover on a trip to Spain where you could, in theory, have argued it was a series of `trips` by that definition. The health insurer will be different of course but we had no issue with the breakdown.

Regarding the extra cost, OH takes statins for cholesterol, inhalers for asthma and is over 70. I just paid for upgrades including a trip extension of up to 90 days, £250 or thereabouts for the year. So, adding the monthly fee it comes to a bit over £400 all together, minus any interest on the account (which of course varies depending on how much you keep in it). That's for two people holiday insurance, three vehicles breakdown cover, and the other perks which I forget right now.


----------



## molly 2 (Sep 16, 2021)

Don't the bank account insurance stop at 70


----------



## alcam (Sep 16, 2021)

GeoffL said:


> @Drover 's post had me worried as Jan and I have been thinking of switching to NW as their travel insurance seems better than what we get bundled with our current bank account. From the NW web page, it seems that FlexPlus is still good for over 70s provided you buy an age upgrade @ £65. Pre-existing conditions may or may not be acceptable and you'll need to buy a further upgrade (not sure of cost). Trips are limited to 31 days unless you buy yet another extension (again, not sure of cost). (clicky link)
> However, the biggest 'gotchas' might be that you must be resident in UK, spend 6 months or more in UK and all trips must start and end in UK. I'll be checking the small print very carefully to see what constitutes a 'trip' as they might be able to wheedle out of paying up if (say) their definition of a 'trip' allows them to divide touring into a series of 'trips', none of which both start and end in UK. Also, since UK trips must be for 2 nights or more in pre-booked commercial accommodations, both wild camping and ad-hoc touring are specifically excluded.


Total I'm paying with co-op is £15pm + £72 for medical conditions . So total £252 for one person . Does include breakdown cover (not needed) and pet cover which is handy .
There are some cashback things with the account so a pretty good deal .
To be honest I would probably have taken risk with EHIC rather than paying £600+


----------



## Drover (Sep 16, 2021)

molly 2 said:


> Don't the bank account insurance stop at 70


Most do, though Lloyd's platinum goes to 80. We have this but they have now put this up to £27 per month. Many many years ago it was free....
I have a nationwide gold card , no fee on use outside the uk. 
I am unsure which account they are stopping the "free" insurance cover policy.
I didn't read the email through as it didn't affect my card.
Though I expect it's on their website and it's just new new customers.


----------



## TJBi (Sep 17, 2021)

Drover said:


> Most do, though Lloyd's platinum goes to 80. We have this but they have now put this up to £27 per month. Many many years ago it was free....
> I have a nationwide gold card , no fee on use outside the uk.
> I am unsure which account they are stopping the "free" insurance cover policy.
> I didn't read the email through as it didn't affect my card.
> Though I expect it's on their website and it's just new new customers.


It's the Flexaccount and it includes existing customers.


----------



## alcam (Sep 17, 2021)

molly 2 said:


> Don't the bank account insurance stop at 70


Co-op stops at 79


----------



## mid4did (Sep 17, 2021)

Drover said:


> This is no longer available to new customers,  unsure of date it begins though , but they have just announced it.


I believe this is for the flex account but is still current for the flexplus account.I could be wrong though.
for info:
with flexplus It's just cost me an extra £245 because of our ages and pre existing medical conditions.31 days maximum each trip add £75 for extra month.This does also give me breakdown insurance.


----------



## TJBi (Sep 17, 2021)

mid4did said:


> I believe this is for the flex account but is still current for the flexplus account.I could be wrong though.
> for info:
> with flexplus It's just cost me an extra £245 because of our ages and pre existing medical conditions.31 days maximum each trip add £75 for extra month.This does also give me breakdown insurance.


Is the £75 for one extra month in the year or an extra month on every trip?


----------



## mid4did (Sep 17, 2021)

TJBi said:


> Is the £75 for one extra month in the year or an extra month on every trip?


good question.Don't know is the answer but the wording looks like per trip !


----------



## Big Chief (Sep 17, 2021)

Drover said:


> This is no longer available to new customers,  unsure of date it begins though , but they have just announced it.


It's not available to existing customers either after 31st December


----------



## GeoffL (Sep 18, 2021)

mid4did said:


> good question.Don't know is the answer but the wording looks like per trip !


I'd want clarification before planning a second trip during the insured period, but IMO it seems to say that you must purchase the extension before starting a trip that you want that extension to cover and it will cover all trips made during the remainder of the insured period (since your extension purchase predates the start of each subsequent trip).


----------



## peter palance (Sep 18, 2021)

GeoffL said:


> @Drover 's post had me worried as Jan and I have been thinking of switching to NW as their travel insurance seems better than what we get bundled with our current bank account. From the NW web page, it seems that FlexPlus is still good for over 70s provided you buy an age upgrade @ £65. Pre-existing conditions may or may not be acceptable and you'll need to buy a further upgrade (not sure of cost). Trips are limited to 31 days unless you buy yet another extension (again, not sure of cost). (clicky link)
> However, the biggest 'gotchas' might be that you must be resident in UK, spend 6 months or more in UK and all trips must start and end in UK. I'll be checking the small print very carefully to see what constitutes a 'trip' as they might be able to wheedle out of paying up if (say) their definition of a 'trip' allows them to divide touring into a series of 'trips', none of which both start and end in UK. Also, since UK trips must be for 2 nights or more in pre-booked commercial accommodations, both wild camping and ad-hoc touring are specifically excluded.


thanks all please keep us all informed, geoffl thank you, again.it is nice to no. ok pj. stay healthy.


----------



## mid4did (Sep 18, 2021)

May be better to speak to flexplus directly to get  the right information
01793656789


----------



## colinm (Sep 18, 2021)

Previously have used 'insurance surgery' when booking longhaul holidays to include medical problems, but haven't used it for van travel.








						Travel Insurance » The Insurance Surgery
					

Providing great value Travel Insurance for people with Pre-existing Medical Conditions, Extreme Sports and for Over 65's. Get an instant quote now




					www.the-insurance-surgery.co.uk


----------

